# Menhaden



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

Where is the best place to get menhaden with a net? :help:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

there have been a buch of schools under the bridge to nas base lately


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw them really thick in balls when I was out at Bob Sikes on Friday


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Bayou Texar is loaded thick with them. From 17th trussel all the way inland. One throw and you got more than enough. O*D*W


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Bayou Texar is loaded thick with them. From 17th trussel all the way inland. One throw and you got more than enough. O*D*W


This^^


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Whether fishing from my kayak or throwing my cast net I see them everywhere. Just watch for something making swirls on the water. Chances are if it isn't mullet or pinfish, its going to be menhadden.

Greg


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

Cornflake789 said:


> I saw them really thick in balls when I was out at Bob Sikes on Friday


Pcola beach side or gulf breeze side?


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

The little pier on the gulf breeze side of sikes is almost always full of menhaden and LY. Thats our usual baitstop, just take a few throws with a 5'-7' bait net so you dont have to lug a big heavy one back.


----------



## Kjvjosh (Jun 19, 2012)

YoungGun said:


> The little pier on the gulf breeze side of sikes is almost always full of menhaden and LY. Thats our usual baitstop, just take a few throws with a 5'-7' bait net so you dont have to lug a big heavy one back.


How do you get to that side? I always fly past it to fast(heading to pcola beach side) to really see how to get in.


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

When you come around the bend at the beach sign there's a right turn lane at the same point as the merge lane. There's always a few cars parked there at the seawall. Just park there and take the sidewalk to the pier. I haven't been there in a while but I've heard it's still closed from Isaac. They still run along that end of the seawall though.


----------

